# rci points to disney cruise line



## dlhvac (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi im new to rci just bought 105,000 rci points annual and its still with the closing people and id like some info on trading rci points for disney cruises anyone have the chart im unable to sign up for rci till closing is done have 5 dvc timeshares so im familiar with them just not rci ?????


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 29, 2014)

Generally, we have found that using RCI- either Points or TPUs- is not an effective use of your MF dollars. Unless you are booking multiple cabins (you can book up to 4 with the same 'discount' on each) you can get a better discount by simply paying cash for the cruise through a cruise discounter- like www.vacationstogo.com or www.crucon.com or directly through the cruise line.

If it's an either 'use the points for a cruise, or lose them', I'd suggest you own too many timeshares. Use timeshares for timeshare vacations. Use a discounter for cruises.

ymmv.

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 29, 2014)

Unfortunately, exchanging for a cruise it almost always a bad deal, because you have to use your points AND pay a large amount of cash, so it ends up costing you more than just a conventional cruise reservation would.

I suspect that it's rare to see a Disney Cruise as an exchange - I've never heard of one.  

Did a sales person tell you that you could trade your points for a Disney Cruise?


----------



## chalee94 (Jul 29, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I suspect that it's rare to see a Disney Cruise as an exchange - I've never heard of one.



yeah, i've heard that you can use direct-purchase DVC pts for disney cruises (at a lousy exchange rate) but not RCI exchanges...


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 30, 2014)

I think I've seen Disney cruises with rci.  If you are platinum rci points you would be able uto use half your points or 50,000 points whichever is more.  50,000 points would get you about a $425 discount off the cabin.  Sometimes the prices are ok, sometimes they are higher.


----------



## Elan (Jul 30, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> I think I've seen Disney cruises with rci.  If you are platinum rci points you would be able uto use half your points or 50,000 points whichever is more.  50,000 points would get you about a $425 discount off the cabin.  Sometimes the prices are ok, sometimes they are higher.



  RCI's capped the amount of Points one can use to the greater of 1/2 annual allocation or 40K (down from 50K).  I just used the max (for me 40K) on a car rental.  I bumped up to Platinum for a small fee just so I could use more Points, as I have way more Points than I can reasonably use.  IIRC, using the 40K translated into a $360 savings on the car rental.  $25 transaction fee.  I checked periodically, and the prices through RCI's portal were pretty competitive with Costco and others, surprisingly.  

  Since the OP gets 105K/yr, it's a moot point, but thought I'd share my recent experience.  

As an FYI, RCI pro-rated Platinum til the end of my use year, which is Oct, so it was <$20 to upgrade to Platinum.


----------



## dlhvac (Jul 30, 2014)

thanks i realize its not a great transfer for a cruise but that would cover a three night cruise in january i have enough dvc points to stay three weeks at dvc in prime season. bought the rci for 37.00 dollars seller paid closing i paid rci so its a good deal maint fees only 378.00 a year


----------



## dlhvac (Jul 30, 2014)

Disney cruises are hardly ever discounted





Passepartout said:


> Generally, we have found that using RCI- either Points or TPUs- is not an effective use of your MF dollars. Unless you are booking multiple cabins (you can book up to 4 with the same 'discount' on each) you can get a better discount by simply paying cash for the cruise through a cruise discounter- like www.vacationstogo.com or www.crucon.com or directly through the cruise line.
> 
> If it's an either 'use the points for a cruise, or lose them', I'd suggest you own too many timeshares. Use timeshares for timeshare vacations. Use a discounter for cruises.
> 
> ...


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 30, 2014)

dlhvac said:


> Disney cruises are hardly ever discounted



Right. I quit counting at over 300 of them. Here: http://www.vacationstogo.com/ticker.cfm

Frankly, I don't care, I have no intention of EVER taking a cruise on Disney with hundreds of small children around, and even adults behaving like small children, but I am ever thankful that such facilities exist so that those of us who enjoy a more relaxing, adult form of vacationing can do so in peace.

Jim


----------

